# Steam Cleaning (Complete review)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

For a while now I have been using my steam cleaner. Developing my skills and learning the benefits of it. I have done a small write up on this machine before. But thought it was time to do a complete review and write up to the benefits of the cleaner.

Times are changing as far as the laws is concerned and SEPA has been really active in Scotland over the past few months. Starting to enforce the law, on environmental population. I have my own views on these laws. But they are not as an important as abiding by them. So I will leave this for another discussion and another day.

So a brief run down on the steam cleaner and its out put.

Model. Nimbus 1300.
Volts. 240v
Capacity Max. 2 1/2 Litres
Normal level 2 Litres.
Steam Temp 145*C.
Max pressure 6 Bar.
Continuous output 4 Bar
Heat up time from cold 30 Mins.

Steamer.









Tools.









Up to temperature & pressure.




















I have divided this up into sections. Click the links below to take you to the relevant post.

*Wheels & Arches* 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1995658#post1995658

*Glass Cleaning.*
*To Follow.*

*Interior Cleaning.*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1995653#post1995653

*Under bonnet & Shuts.*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1995647#post1995647

Gordon.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Seems very interesting, good cleaning power. 

A good point is that it's only water. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice set of articles Gordon. Looking forward to the glass cleaning one.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent review :thumb:

Have you got a link to where you got your Nimbus?
How does this compare to other machines?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great stuff. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Your steam cleaner really is an excellent bit of kit. Having seen it's capabilities first hand and how many different tasks it lends itself too I am very interested in getting one myself. Just a bit too expensive for a timothy tight hole like me. 

thanks for the reviews- Ecodonia  



Ally


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

My Mini is Fantastic, near spotless but for the wheels, well behind them. I'd love to get them off and cleaned and get some poorboys stuff on. 

What would you charge to do the wheels?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sav said:


> My Mini is Fantastic, near spotless but for the wheels, well behind them. I'd love to get them off and cleaned and get some poorboys stuff on.
> 
> What would you charge to do the wheels?


PM sent. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------

